# Any way to prevent chipping of coating when cutting sub metal sheets?



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Does anyone one have any tips on cutting sublimation metals so as not to get chipping of the coating along the edges. Doing a bunch of plaques right now using white dynasub and am getting some chipping on the edges. Don't really notice it until it has been pressed. Have good metal shears and blade should still be good. Any one else get chipping, I don't have any unisub to compare it to see if maybe its more a dynasub metal problem.

Thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use a metal cutter (like a big paper cutter with a flat surface and fixed blade that can cut your head off), something like this:


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Binki

Yeah that's the exact one i have. You ever have chipping on the edges. It's not big chips just fine pieces that come off to expose the metal on the edges and doesn't always happen with every cut.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I think you may have an adjustment issue
or a dull blade.

Dynasub cuts easier than Unisub.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

David

Cutter is about 1 1/2 years old and doesn't get all that much use, but could be dull. It does not chip during cutting. The metal cuts easily and smoothly when cutting. Maybe not even a cutting issue i'm not sure. Theses chips are small all most like hairline chips at the edge and maybe a couple millimetres long when it happens, just enough that you can see them on the finished product especially with darker colors. I know I have have read of others having problems before but I have read so much stuff over the last few years on a lot of forums and can't find where i have read it. Oh well not the end of the world as it doesn't happen most of the time, was just doing 50 plaques and it happened on 3 or 4 of them and was wondering if maybe i was doing something wrong. Never even thought about adjustment or how to even know if it needed it or how I would adjust it.

Anyways just wanted to say to you David that we bought the Ricoh 7000 from you guys back in November, after a couple years with laser sub, and we love inkjet sublimation and wished we had started out with it from the beginning.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Thanks.

I would say the blade is alittle dull but
Maybe someone else has an idea.

Is anything loose?


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

No everything is nice and tight. I well look for someone in Canada that can sharpen theses blades or would a place that sharpens most types of blades be able to do this. Any thoughts.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I would send an email to the cutter folks
or look at their web site.

I think we sharpen ours internally but
not my best area of knowledge.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Alright thanks for helping.


----------



## PhilDx (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't know if this will help at all, but a general guideline for cutting painted materials of any kind (not particularly sub-coatings) is to lay down an adhesive peelable top layer first. Something like masking tape. This is supposed to alleviate the micro-cracking that the shearing action causes.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

PhilDx,

Thanks. Just wondering if the plastic removable sheet that is already on the metal wouldn't kind of do the same thing


----------



## PhilDx (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes it should, you're right. I wasn't sure if your sheets had that. I know what you're referring to with it chipping off as you peel the plastic sheet. I've seen it happen on precut sheets too. I've taken to being ultra careful about peeling the sheet back, but it still happens.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah man that's most likely when it happens just thought it might be the metal shears. Not sure if the plastic removes the coating or if it loosens it and then when pressed and softened and paper is removed that is when the little pieces come off. I'm going to try peeling like removing application tape off a decal, right back over itself and see if that helps.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we never had a chip. ours cuts great (not the model/brand shown, just a type)


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

When I first started sublimation, I had another fellow print me a couple key tags I could use for samples. They were the aluminum ones and they both had mild chipping along a couple of the edges, too. This is why I decided to go with the plastic ones.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

A good cutter is key.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Binki what type of sub metal you using. Just remembered we did a bunch of insert medals with the 2" dynasub discs and some of them were chipped around the edges so maybe more of a peeling of the plastic off problem. I don't recall this happening with unisub metal but but has been awhile since i have used unisub sheets.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I forgot to mention that the sample key tags I got were not cut by the person I got them from. They were from a dye sub vendor.


----------



## MILLERTIME (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,
I use the EZ Sub and haven't had any issues.
I believe there is unisub, dynasub and EZsub.
Also make sure you are cutting the aluminum so that the removable plastic coating is face up to the blade. That will help protect the metal during cutting.

Karen


----------



## Grovian (May 10, 2011)

Wow thought this thread was familiar it was created 3years ago haha


----------



## MILLERTIME (Apr 22, 2010)

Oops, guess I'll pay more attention to the dates


----------

